# keep warm durning cold



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi I have a honda pioneer 700 i keep it in a in closed 20 ft trailer which isnt insulated is there something besides insulating the trailer.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Are you having problems starting it? If not, I wouldn’t think having it be cold would be an issue. Just let it run for a but when you start it.


----------



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

seville009 said:


> Are you having problems starting it? If not, I wouldn't think having it be cold would be an issue. Just let it run for a but when you start it.


Yes I do have problem when it does get really cold. Im in Calgary and once it gets to -20 Celsius or colder I need to boost the machine. I use it to plow snow. Thanks for your help


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

If the issue is a weak/dead battery (versus frozen fluids), maybe keep the battery inside and use quick connects.


----------



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

seville009 said:


> If the issue is a weak/dead battery (versus frozen fluids), maybe keep the battery inside and use quick connects.


It starts no problem when its not freezing outside. Just once it gets to the certain temp it freezes up


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

20ft container is easy to heat with a small cheap electric micro furnace. 
I had a bad load of wet salt freeze up on me in a 20ft container, and this thawed it right out in one day.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Try this https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/TMR3400017

I've used it before and helps keep the oil warm which in turn keeps the block warm to help starting.


----------



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

DeVries said:


> Try this https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/TMR3400017
> 
> I've used it before and helps keep the oil warm which in turn keeps the block warm to help starting.


Thanks ill look into that


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

Back in my framing days the pneumatic tools wouldn’t work in the morning when it was real cold and they’d been sitting in the trailer all night. Our solution was a wall mount 120V heater, the kind you would find at Home Cheapo. Easy to install to the trailer sidewall and and they come with an adjustable thermostat. We’d leave the trailer plugged into the job site power source at night and set the thermostat to 50 degrees (f) before closing and locking the trailer. It worked well, even without a lot of insulation the trailer stayed warm. 
Also, it sounds like to me your battery is on its way out. They usually die slow deaths, losing a bit more performance each time you use it. You may not notice it during plowing, but if it can’t sustain amperage while cranking I’d guess it’s downhill from here


----------



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

Kinport said:


> Back in my framing days the pneumatic tools wouldn't work in the morning when it was real cold and they'd been sitting in the trailer all night. Our solution was a wall mount 120V heater, the kind you would find at Home Cheapo. Easy to install to the trailer sidewall and and they come with an adjustable thermostat. We'd leave the trailer plugged into the job site power source at night and set the thermostat to 50 degrees (f) before closing and locking the trailer. It worked well, even without a lot of insulation the trailer stayed warm.
> Also, it sounds like to me your battery is on its way out. They usually die slow deaths, losing a bit more performance each time you use it. You may not notice it during plowing, but if it can't sustain amperage while cranking I'd guess it's downhill from here


Ok Thanks. Ive just always had the problem even from day one if it was to cold id have to boost start it


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The magnetic 110v heater is a great idea but I believe the case/pan on the machine is all aluminum and those heaters need to have full contact to work good.
You could install a inline coolant heater to keep the block and oil warmer, I've used KATS http://www.fivestarmanufacturing.com/kat_s
on several older pickups that didn't have block heaters and they make a huge difference starting when its cold. 
A battery tender would be helpful to keep the battery charged at all times since it sounds like it's exposed to cold temperature with intermittent use. 
Running a light oil in the cold months will help out tremendously. I didn't know the year of your machine so I used 2016 and got this from the Honda site:









https://cdn.powersports.honda.com/documentum/MWOM/ml.remawmom.2016_31hl3620_sxs700m2_m4.pdf
I have family members in Wyo that run hydro fluid that's for heavy equipment as engine oil in SXS and ATV in the winter. I'm NOT recommending it but when it's -30*f at night and -10*f during the day light oil is needed.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Are you running synthetic oil or conventional oil in it?
Are the connections clean on the starter, the relay and the battery ?.

As mentioned what’s the battery condition?

They make a silicone stick on heating pad but they get rather pricey, real quick .

ps 
When you know it’s going to get real cold ,drain the oil out of it and bring it oil into the house . keep it warm ,when you go to use it pour the warm one oil back in


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> 20ft container is easy to heat with a small cheap electric micro furnace.
> I had a bad load of wet salt freeze up on me in a 20ft container, and this thawed it right out in one day.


do you vent your cubes other than the vent on each end?


----------



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

BUFF said:


> The magnetic 110v heater is a great idea but I believe the case/pan on the machine is all aluminum and those heaters need to have full contact to work good.
> You could install a inline coolant heater to keep the block and oil warmer, I've used KATS http://www.fivestarmanufacturing.com/kat_s
> on several older pickups that didn't have block heaters and they make a huge difference starting when its cold.
> A battery tender would be helpful to keep the battery charged at all times since it sounds like it's exposed to cold temperature with intermittent use.
> ...


Thanks for all the information. Im currently using 0w-30 oil. I never thought about the under carriage being aluminum. Ill look into the inline


----------



## wildfan24 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hydromaster said:


> Are you running synthetic oil or conventional oil in it?
> Are the connections clean on the starter, the relay and the battery ?.
> 
> As mentioned what's the battery condition?
> ...


Im using synthetic oil. As for the rest Im pretty sure everythings in good shape. I only have i think just under 300 hours on the machine.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

BossPlow2010 said:


> do you vent your cubes other than the vent on each end?


No, and i dont believe mine have any vents. They are sealed sea cans.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> No, and i dont believe mine have any vents. They are sealed sea cans.


Ewe sure?
I have two on opposite ends and Opposite sides. Pretty small, more like holes.


----------

